# Live, executing the plan



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I la.nched the boat last night in Fort Walton about 7:30 p.m. 
A friend of mine took my truck and trailer back to Pensacola
I found a place out of the wind anchored up by the fort walton bridge.
Cooked a little soup on the stove
Watched a little Andy Griffin on the iPad via YouTube. 
They tried to saty warm. It was not very bad.
I pulled the anchor about 6 o'clock this morning had a cup of coffee and caught the sunrise coming thru the Destin bridge.
Trolling right now about two miles offshore 38 miles from Pensacola pass.
Follow sea, a tail wind. Fuel is looking good definitely a great trip so far. 
Trolling a silver spoon, stretch 30 and a duster with a finger mullet on it.
3 Bonita so far


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report! There is a big Wahoo with your name on it out there and I hope you snag it by the lip!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Kim

Live update

Almost due south of Navarre pier.
Straight up 12 noon.

Update. While updating just caught a 30 inch king. 

Ok back to regular update.

26 miles to Pendacola pass.

Chicken wings on grill. Looking right

1 king in cooler. 

10 plus Bonita

Having a great time 

Half way


----------



## Tunnel Vision (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting for an update how's the trip going?!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Going good. Thanks for asking

Update 

I got worked pretty good about 2 miles past Navarre pier.
Something big nailed my duster rig.
Stayed at about 3 knots while reeling in other rod.
While reeling like crazy, I look up just it time see something sky out of the water. I could not tell what it was.
When I grabbed the rod I could tell it was big. 
We tangled for about 8 to 10 min they he got off the hook.
No knot failure or line breakage.

About 15 miles from the pass.
The wind has laid down
The water is very clear.
The waves are small and nudging me along.

This is a great 1 day trip. 
I have been at trolling speed all day.

Will update again at pensacola pier


----------



## Tunnel Vision (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you're enjoying it!! Too bad about the big one but glad the seas are laying down for ya....


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

Big Kings are close to the park where you are located. Also as you get closer to the pass get ready at sundown. Sharks, kings, Spanish, Redfish, bobos, all of it. Good Luck!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Final update.

No internet at pensacols pier. 
Anyhow. Made it to pensacola pier at 2:45 fishing was slower. 4 Bobos
I trolled about a mile past the pier then reeled everything up and jumped on top and cruised in.
Made navy point ramp 4:30 
Burned 33 gallons of fuel. 
Had a awesome time. 
I will do thst trip again soon. 
Final tallies
1 king 25 plus Bobos 
As stated before. I have to take my gf to a party tonight.

I will post pictures from work next week


----------



## Tunnel Vision (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap trip for sure! Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That was a great post and I enjoyed it. I'm glad your rods got such a good workout to boot. Tight lines to you.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the report!!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Man great report... appreciate you taking the time to share. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome report


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's not a fishing trip, that's an adventure.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool report !!!!!! Sounds like you had a good time.:thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words.
Yes it was an adventure
One I will repeat soon, next time with an overnight stay around the 1/2 way point. 
On reflection this was a awesome time to spend on the water. The following seas and tail wind made all the difference in the world. 
The fishing was fair, how ever the joy of the feeling of hanging it out on the edge is where the real pleasure was.
Picture 1 Was about a half hour after I put in. It was cold and a little hot soup hit the spot.

Picture 2 is the whole story. After getting under way about 6 am with a cup of very hot instant joe I round the bend headed east towards Destin.
Straight in to a mean head wind in a good size bay, yes I got wet and blown around. It was dam cold! And yes I was rethinking the whole trip. Bang I make the Destin Bridge right at sun rise. The rest of the day was the bonus. This was the moment.

Picture 3 Grillin time

Picture 4 Turn it up getting hungry

Picture 5 Navarre pier


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Picture 6 Port Afino

Picture 7 Pensacola Pier 

Look at that water:thumbup:

In hind sight next time I will stay on more of a direct course which will bring me away from shore a little more.

For anyone contemplating this trip, do it. But do it right file a float plan, check in at regular times and locations.


----------

